# Cape May



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

I am going to Cape May this Monday for a few days. Any place goog for surf fishing?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Shooter when you get in town call me at 609-972-8300 and i'll give you a upto date idea of the bite


----------

